# Instinct raw boost



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

I kno there was a thread about this food but no one answered my question lol, its ok though no biggie. Well anyways i went to a private owned pet store thats called armstrong's pet world and i loooove thier store. They sell 5 star doggie foods including premade raw and meaty bones! Well they always have boxes filled with food samples (free!) next to the big full sized bags and i saw instinct rawboost. Ive always wanted to try it but didnt want to buy a whole bag so i was excited to grab a few bags. Today after i fed the girls i opened a bag and gave a scoop to each girls ' bowl and they went crazy! Pushing each other out of the way lol! They gobbled it up! They do this with raw medallions too but i stopped feeding raw medallions because they had diarrhea for a week straight. I was wondering if anyone else has fed this? 

By the way lol...my question frm the other thread was; i heard that kibbles and raw digest at diff times/rate in the tummy, isnt instinct rawboost gonna do the same?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chili (May 27, 2011)

I feed the raw boost also. I heard that the kibble and raw digesting at differ rate is a myth so I dont worry it. Beside the premade raw is not exactly like the fresh raw. it is for the most part like beef jerky. Even people can eat beef jerky when we cant eat raw without taking the chance getting sick.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Never heard of Rawboost, but I have learned even if it is a 5-star food to know how to read the ingrediants. When trying different foods, you should always transition slowly to see how each dog's stomach handles it. If you don't, diarrhea. I wouldn't give up on the raw medallions, but I'd give a little bit at a time. Many chis have sensitive stomachs & can't handle a complete change all at once, especially when changing from crappy kibble to good quality raw. 
I just found out what digest is through another forum member & now I know to watch for it because my chi is allergic to so many things. Digest can be any kind of meat, even roadkill or poisoned meat. It's important to read the ingrediants. If it just says meat digest or digest, you have no way of knowing exactly what kind of meat is being used. Digest is used mainly to flavor the food. I was giving my chi FortiFlora probiotics & was told Purina makes this stuff with the digest. I did my research & was appaulled. I should have known better than to trust Purina in the first place.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I had to look up the Instinct Raw Boost product to see what it was ...

Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Daily Boost: Beef Formula | Nature's Variety

I think their advertising is stretching it a little to say that this product provides the 'benefits of raw'. It is a powder. It could be useful as a topper for dogs that are picky eaters. With all its veggies though, it may cause a bulky stool. 

However, having said that, it does look to be an OK product. It has a varied and long ingredient list though, which may be a problem for allergy dogs. However, for a healthy dog, this product could be used as a vitamin/mineral supplement. It's not going to give all the benefits of raw however. 

Oh, and as for raw and kibble digesting at different rates? That's an internet myth that has been debunked. Many folks give raw and kibble at the same time with no adverse effects. Of course there are exceptions to every rule.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

I tried feedin this to KC as they sell it at petco. She only took the freezedried raw haha! I know she loves the frozen ones though that they have in rawbites


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> I had to look up the Instinct Raw Boost product to see what it was ...
> 
> Nature's Variety Instinct Raw Daily Boost: Beef Formula | Nature's Variety
> 
> ...


Its not the powder supplement, its the actual kibble/food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

woodard2009 said:


> Never heard of Rawboost, but I have learned even if it is a 5-star food to know how to read the ingrediants. When trying different foods, you should always transition slowly to see how each dog's stomach handles it. If you don't, diarrhea. I wouldn't give up on the raw medallions, but I'd give a little bit at a time. Many chis have sensitive stomachs & can't handle a complete change all at once, especially when changing from crappy kibble to good quality raw.
> I just found out what digest is through another forum member & now I know to watch for it because my chi is allergic to so many things. Digest can be any kind of meat, even roadkill or poisoned meat. It's important to read the ingrediants. If it just says meat digest or digest, you have no way of knowing exactly what kind of meat is being used. Digest is used mainly to flavor the food. I was giving my chi FortiFlora probiotics & was told Purina makes this stuff with the digest. I did my research & was appaulled. I should have known better than to trust Purina in the first place.


I always transition slowly when it comes to changing foods. Tiny did well on the medallions for months but 1 day she started to have explosive diarrhea! I put her back on bb wilderness and she got better. I may just try natures variety instinct raw medallions and meaty bones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Aw, so its a kibble that has pieces of freeze dried meat in it? I personally would skip the kibble and go straight to the meat, but that's just me! If she's doing well on it, then continue to feed it. Perhaps use it in a rotation. I am a big advocate of rotating foods and not feeding the same thing bag after bag.


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

Brodysmom said:


> Aw, so its a kibble that has pieces of freeze dried meat in it? I personally would skip the kibble and go straight to the meat, but that's just me! If she's doing well on it, then continue to feed it. Perhaps use it in a rotation. I am a big advocate of rotating foods and not feeding the same thing bag after bag.


I rotate her food very often, diff meat sources and brands. Right now she's on pet botanics omega, salmon. They are doing great! Im going to rotate to rawboost next and add bits of rabbit meat and buy them turkey necks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Tiny said:


> I rotate her food very often, diff meat sources and brands. Right now she's on pet botanics omega, salmon. They are doing great! Im going to rotate to rawboost next and add bits of rabbit meat and buy them turkey necks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Sounds like a winning diet to me!


----------



## gravymommy (Jan 4, 2012)

I had Juliet and the new puppy (Gingersnap) on the raw boost. I had Juliet on ZP and was talked into switching her. I tried the Instinct (they both loved it); however, I noticed that their BMs were larger and much smellier on the Instinct (compared to what Juliet produced on the ZP.) I finally got them both switched back to the ZP and the smell factor cleared up and their stools were smaller and firmer. Not sure if that helps you. Just relating my experience with it. 

Amy


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ack...I had a terrible experience w/mixing kibble & raw (accidentally). LOL I would never mix actual PMR & kibble. Premades I think are a little different? My good breeder friend feeds Instinct Raw Boost & LOVES it. She does have one girl that is allergic to one variety but the rest of her crew (she has around 16 dogs give/take a few at any given time) and I believe everyone else thrives well on it & they all look great. I also would skip the kibble & just feed the raw LOL (which I DO) but I can also understand the financial part of it as well. It isn't cheap to feed raw but I would likely feed this kibble if we had to cut back financially.

I did chat with our local food supplier about this food & she doesn't carry it simply because it would be cheaper to buy the NV Instict Kibble and add the NV Instict BOOST powder. It's exactly the same thing & would be cheaper in the long run. So she chose not to carry it in the store. She did recommend the duck/turkey formula of them all I believe....based on ingredients.


----------

